# Surprise In My Spray Boots



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I leave my "spraying" boots on the back patio on a chair. Went to grab them this morning to spray some fertilizer. A sparrow flew out when I picked them up. Look inside and saw this in one of the boots.
Looks like I'm gonna have wet feet by the time I'm done spraying today, because I'm going to spray in my flip flops.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I guess on the bright side, at least it wasn't some sort of poisonous spider who made its home there.

So what are you going to do? Looks like it could be a while before you get your boot back.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I think he has to buy new boots.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

cavince79 said:


> I think he has to buy new boots.


Or he could have a nice four egg omelette tomorrow for brunch.

I'm joking - I don't think that's actually the way it works.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I usually blow them out with my air compressor to get rid of whatever critter may have crawled in, but I'm glad I didn't this time.
Looks like sparrow eggs hatch in about 14 days, so it shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

That boot will be full of bird sh!t before long.

You have a choice to make. I'd buy new boots.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

JayGo said:


> I usually blow them out with my air compressor to get rid of whatever critter may have crawled in, but I'm glad I didn't this time.
> Looks like sparrow eggs hatch in about 14 days, so it shouldn't be much longer.


You would have to add another 2 weeks or so before they leave the nest.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Unless you like fancy boots, $20 bucks gets you a new pair of boots on Amazon and good karma for the sparrows.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@San

Damn!!! I hadn't thought of that. Well, looks like I'll be finishing my spraying with soggy shoes and socks then.


----------

